# Buenos Aires Lemonds 2007



## kennedy41 (Jul 4, 2007)

I love this bike! It is really comfortable to ride. It has been said that the bike is a little on the heavy side but I have been happy with the performance. Someone suggested I replace the wheel set. The stock wheel set is Bonteg. Select and is running around 1800g. The wheel sets I've considered are:

Neuvation Cycle R28 SL3 On Sale for $299!!!!!! about 1560g

Neuvation Cycle R28 Aero

ROL Volant 2007 

Easton Orion II 

Just looking to be a little faster lighter, but not give up on durability and pay over $600. 

Also, heard someone replaced the front fork with the Deda Fork (340G) 

All in all maybe I should just lose 2lbs


----------



## lamazion (Sep 11, 2004)

I also really like this bike. I'm keeping my eye open for end of the season sales. It is dissapointing that LeMond went with a heavy fork. I'll end up selling my Trek 5500 to get this bike and have to put money into it to get it down to the weight of my 5500! Oh well, I love the LeMond geometry.


----------



## hclignett (Dec 18, 2006)

Don't forget to check out the Soul 2.0 wheelset. USD$270.00 plus shipping. 1300 grams without skewers. I'm ordering mine tomorrow. My Buenos Aires was 16.2 with pedals and a 1650gram wheelset. I think thats another 1/2 lb.


----------



## DougInRaleigh (Apr 25, 2007)

had the bontrger select wheels on my trek 1500 bought a few months ago......i am a 200 lb. rider and the wheels were way flexy and made alot of noise.......

on the recommendation of the local bike shop just put on a set of the bontrager race lites for $375......the difference has been amazing......stiff as can be......about 200g lighter......no noise.....have picked up about 1/2 mph on my average speed.........what i really notice most is the wheels get up to speed faster and stay there longer......ive picked up 2-3 mph on my typical ride down hills.........they really seem to perform well at speeds above 17 mph ........i've only had them for about a week put they have been a vast improvement........ i gave my wife the old bontrager selects to replace her 32 spoke wheels and she is riding a whole mph faster now......


----------



## kennedy41 (Jul 4, 2007)

*Lemond and Bontrager Race X Lites*

Getting the X Lites really improved the speed of the Lemonds. I am looking to upgrade the Front Fork . Any recommendations? My Bike dealer recommends EC 90 or Aqua Q? 
Any recommendations?


----------



## hclignett (Dec 18, 2006)

I changed my fork to the Deda Blackmagic fork. I picked it up from chucksbikes for $120.00. It weighted 340 grams before it was cut. Even though it was last years model it seems to work pretty good. Also have the Soul S2.0 wheelset that I purchased from Sean. Great guy to deal with by the way. Weight with pedals and cages came in at 15.6 lbs. for the bike.


----------

